

Show HN: Wrapulous – A simple link shortening and click tracking API - nbrempel
http://wrapulous.com/

======
fiatjaf
Just one more comment:

Have you read this: [http://highscalability.com/blog/2014/7/14/bitly-lessons-
lear...](http://highscalability.com/blog/2014/7/14/bitly-lessons-learned-
building-a-distributed-system-that-han.html) ?

~~~
nbrempel
No, but I will. Thanks!

------
fiatjaf
I like the basic auth in the URL. I've always thought that websites should use
less sign up forms and more quick easy solutions like this.

~~~
nbrempel
Thanks! Yeah, I definitely wanted to lower the barrier as much as possible.

------
fiatjaf
Nice thing, but why is this better than bit.ly and similar services?

Will it handle hundreds of clicks per second?

~~~
nbrempel
I think bit.ly is certainly a more robust API. My goal here was to create
something extremely easy to use and also learn a bit in the process.

